# Last Mac to boot into OS 9?



## billkane (May 19, 2009)

What is the last Mac computer to be able to boot directly into OS 9 without running Classic? Also what kind of performance hit would one expect running an OS 9 application through Classic in OS X?


----------



## DeltaMac (May 19, 2009)

The last Mac that Apple sold new, and would still boot into OS 9 was the 2003 PowerMac G4 MDD, sold until June 2004.

Some older OS 9 apps, especially games, will not function in Classic mode at all. You have to use those on a Mac that will boot natively in OS 9.

There's not a huge performance loss when using Classic compared to OS 9, as long as Classic has enough RAM to work well.

You may get different opinions from others who may still be actively using Classic (and OS 9)... It will depend on the software that you are using.


----------



## Texas Mac Man (Jun 17, 2009)

As stated earlier the last G4 desktop is the 1.25 GHz MDD single processor firewire 400. Here's the specs.
http://www.everymac.com/systems/apple/powermac_g4/stats/powermac_g4_1.25_mdd.html

If you want to know the last iMac or laptop, check the specs here.
http://www.everymac.com/systems/apple/

Cheers, Tom


----------

